# When do babies cry because of wet or dirty diapers?



## SarahBear

I read that newborns don't usually cry because of wet or dirty diapers. I've noticed this to be true. It would be nice to know as soon as the diaper is wet or dirty that it need to be changed. When do babies tend to start letting people know they need to be changed? What's your personal experience?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

It depends on the baby. Hannah does not like having her diaper changed. When she was a newborn she would scream whenever I changed her. She doesn't screaming anymore when changing, but she will never cry if she is wet or poopie.


----------



## rubysoho120

Rory has never cried with a wet or poop diaper and she is almost 4 months.


----------



## Bababall

Darcey screams if she has a wet nappy, won't sit in it for a minute! Doesn't usually let us know if it's dirty


----------



## Ktothema

Dd never let us know and was never bothered either way. In fact she would still run around all day in a poopy nappy if you let her.

Ds hated wet or dirty nappies at first, his bum was very sensitive. He also hated nappy changes so it was very stressful. We ended up putting nappy liners in his disposables until his skin settled down. Now hes not fussed by wet or dirty nappies either.


----------



## xSin

Aria HATED diaper changes when she was a newborn... We have been doing natural infant hygiene / elimination communication and now she fusses when she needs to go. Every baby is different, but with her I soon realized that the unexplained fussing that abruptly ended for no apparent reason, usually was her going in her diaper


----------



## minties

Thomas never did, and he still doesn't care. Sophie's only a couple of days old so isn't bothered yet.


----------



## swood9

Ds did as soon as we switched to cloth.


----------



## cmarie33

Apparently disposable ones are 'so good' these days, babies can't tell when they're wet. I know a number of people who changed to cloth nappies as a result x


----------



## Soph n Chris

My little man doesnt let me know so I adopted the policy of changing every feed and in between if I saw he needed it. I get the nappies with a wet indicator in them and I can smell his poops so it's easy to know in between when he needs to be changed...


----------



## MiniKiwi

My LO doesn't let us know. I do like to change her very regularly though


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I never gave my daughter a chance to let me know. We used pampers premium and I knew by the weight and feel of the diaper when to change.


----------



## wifey29

Will still doesn't let me know, he'd happily sit in his own filth all day if I let him. I can smell pee or poo a mile off though!


----------



## lindseymw

Jacob never did & still doesn't now despite being in cloth. The only sign we have that he's poo'd is a faint unpleasant smell following him around the room.


----------



## Bevziibubble

My LO never cries because of a wet or dirty diaper. I only know when I check it


----------



## biliboi2

I also only know when I check nappy.


----------



## x Helen x

do you guys not _*hear*_ it?! The earth shakes when Chloe does a poop in her nappy!!


----------



## hubblybubbly

Yup willow is happy to sit in a wet or dirty nappy, doesn't seem to bother her in the slightest.


----------



## sg2011

Claire doesn't cry when she has a wet or dirty diaper at all but I changed her very frequently. I change at every feed and generally before and after a nap so she doesn't really have the chance to get
fussy about it :).


----------



## rebeccalouise

Amelia-Rose is nearly 6 months & she has never cried because of a wet or dirty nappy. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2B21

It depends on the child really Frankie has always hated a wet/dirty bum from around 4 months. x


----------



## sequeena

Thomas has never cried because his nappy is wet or dirty.


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Emily has let me know from about 6 months. With wet she is just fussy but with dirty she won't sit and walks funny lol!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

x Helen x said:


> do you guys not _*hear*_ it?! The earth shakes when Chloe does a poop in her nappy!!

:rofl:

and she is suppose to be a lady..............

My daugther farts worse than her father!


----------



## chell5544

DD1 never cried if she was in a wet or dirty nappy whereas dd2 has cried from day one if she has a dirty nappy and now at 15 weeks she will moan and whinge if the nappy is wet and she wants to go to sleep


----------



## Wiggler

Bethany always got a bit fussy with a poopy nappy but a wet one never bothered her, she doesn't care either way now and runs away if she sees me coming towards her with a nappy :rofl: x x x


----------



## Kristin52

He never has. I must be lucky. He would sit in a poopy diaper all day if I let him.


----------



## SarahBear

x Helen x said:


> do you guys not _*hear*_ it?! The earth shakes when Chloe does a poop in her nappy!!

I usually hear the poop, but the pee is what I'm more concerned about. I've noticed, however, that since I've begun nursing her without a diaper on and also delay putting on the diaper that I haven't been changing poopy diapers. With wet diapers, however, she's often wet BEFORE I nurse her despite the fact that she'll also often pee while her diaper is off.


----------

